# Burns low-temp dishwashers?



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Never heard of that brand


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

Has anybody heard of or used a Burns low-temp dish machine? I have the chance to buy one used and it looks okay but I'm not familiar with this brand. Any suggestions?


----------

